# Drawing on the right side of the brain workshop



## Louloucherie (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm new here and I'm not sure where I'm supposed to post this info.
I'm starting a new workshop (Drawing on the right side of the brain) and thought it would be good to post under graphite drawing. (???)

It will be in New York & Chicago and the dates are flexible right now.
More info is at:
http://www.therightworkshop.com

Thanks !!!


----------

